# Claiming tax paid on flight not taken



## Neuken (7 Sep 2006)

Hi

I recently remembering hearing something about people who book for example ryanair flights months in advance(therefore getting them dirt cheap). Idea being that your not 100% sure you are going to fly but book it when its cheap, just in case, so your maybe 20-30 euros out of pocket if you decide not to fly.

It is possible however to claim back the tax paid for the ticket, the money for the actual flight is lost but you are entitled to receive the tax portion back.

*Is this true?*

Thanks
Neuken


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2006)

Yes - but I believe that _Ryanair _(and many other airlines) charge an admin fee that often makes it not worthwhile.


----------



## SOM42 (8 Sep 2006)

I cancelled a flight to London with BMI recently.  When I looked for a refund on the tax i found out that there was a €25 admin charge.  Don't  know exactly how much the tax was but there would have not been much change out of the €25.


----------



## Protocol (12 Sep 2006)

Bear in mind that the Irish govt does not levy a tax on flights.  So misleading language is being used.

You are not claiming "tax" back, you are claiming airport and security charges back.


----------

